# Chopin votes



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.ourchopin.com/vote.html

What do you think of this


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yet another poll;it is meaningless -- other than telling what the most general popular taste is -- and otherwise worthless, worthless even if someone wanted to know which Chopin to market for best odds of sales.

I do wish people who participate in these would realize they do not influence _anything_ and only give the general public a false feeling they have "a voice that will count" in something.

The site is a promotional site, all about Chopin. Big Whup.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> http://www.ourchopin.com/vote.html
> 
> What do you think of this


What do _you_ think of it?


----------

